# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  SA Password Lost

## vedanth

Hi All,

I have lost the system administrator password for my test server which contains 
inf. which I cannot afford to loose. The SQL server documents state that if
the password is lost , then a SQL re-installation will have to be done.

Is anyone aware of a way to reset the password for SA without reinstalling the
SQL server.

Matter is most URGENT.

Regards

Vedanth

----------


## John Eveleigh

I assume you have no other logins that can access the data.  If you have a backup try building another SQL server, creating a clean database and restoring.  As sa will keep the same SUID you should be able to access the database (you will not be able to do this if you need to restore the master db, as the old password will be restored as well.

or

Try creating a new sql server install with a device and database that matches yours and then copy the file underneath.  Not nice but it may work.

----------


## Jill Werner

On 7/14/98 10:25:04 PM, vedanth wrote: 
> Hi All,

I have lost the system administrator password for my test server 
> which contains 
inf. which I cannot afford to loose. The SQL server 
> documents state that if
the password is lost , then a SQL re-installation 
> will have to be done.

Is anyone aware of a way to reset the password for 
> SA without reinstalling the
SQL server.

Matter is most 

I just came across this issue while reading
 my SQL Server Secrets book.  It says that if you have a Windows NT in a group 
mapped to the sa priveledge, you can access SQL Server via a trusted connection
and change the sa password.  This works no matter what the security mode of 
the server is.


> URGENT.

Regards

Vedanth

----------


## Bruce Clark

Vedanth:

On pages 167 - 170 in the book "SQL Server 6.5 Secrets" by David K. Rensin & Andrew M. Fedorchek they go over how to force your way into SQL Server when the sa password has been lost/forgotten, etc.

If you don`t have this book, e-mail me at bruce@rabidweb.com and I will send you the instructions.

Good luck,

Bruce Clark

----------


## bluecatdog

topic: a good handbook of library ejournal list with stanford jhu university!!
content : Dear friends: Do you know how to find out database quickly without entering so many university libraries and search the web again and again? Do you know what databases does a library have? You will recommend google search engine, but does it provide you enough and prcise information? No!So we made up this handbook for you guys as an index of library resource menu, for you to get to any database or journal without entering lots of university librares.

here is the handbook! 
You can download the hand book here 
http://www.*****
or link: 
http://***

you can go to http://www.**** userid=your userid get more information

----------


## neuroandres

thanks for the info

----------

